# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2012



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2012 às 01:30)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Jun 2012 às 10:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2012*

V.R.S.A.

Ceu com algumas nuvens, e esbranquiçado devido ás poeiras!!

Na vizinha Espanha, mesmo aqui ao lado, há alguma festa!!

Vamos ver se toca-me algo!!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2012 às 13:15)

Estremoz: tempo instável  com aguaceiros moderados e dispersos desde o meio dia. Temperatura a rondar os 31 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2012 às 14:16)

Aqui, caiu um aguaceiro com pingas gigantes que ainda molharam a rua, mas não deu para acumular nada.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2012 às 14:17)

O pontinho alaranjado no radar desde o início da manhã revela uma estrutura formada no Baixo Alentejo e que tem estado a progredir para norte, encontrando-se agora ligeiramente a norte de Elvas, provocando aguaceiros e trovoadas. 

Em baixo uma fotografia tirada às 14h00, mostrando a frente da estrutura (direcção nordeste de Estremoz):


----------



## Agreste (1 Jun 2012 às 16:23)

Praias...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jun 2012 às 17:23)

Enquanto que por estas zonas as temperaturas rondam os 30ºC, pelo Algarve está tempo invernal.

20ºC em Sagres com nevoeiro.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2012 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

Por cá registou-se uma queda muito acentuada da temperatura máxima, tendo registado apenas *23,6ºC* (às 2h32 UTC) de máxima.

O dia foi de vento moderado a forte de ESE, com uma rajada máxima de *53,1km/h*.

Neste momento sigo com 21,2ºC e céu ainda muito nublado.


----------



## pax_julia (1 Jun 2012 às 18:18)

Ta uma buzaranha la fora. Ventania. Hehe 
Ceu parcialmente nebulado durante todo o dia. Cairam umas pingas grossas por volta das 10 da manha que molhou tudo e rapidamente secou.
Tive uma maxima de 32,4 graus e uma minima de 20,2 (tropical). De salientar que ontem a temperatura so desceu dos 30 graus depois das 23h.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jun 2012 às 18:47)

> Enquanto que por estas zonas as temperaturas rondam os 30ºC, pelo Algarve está tempo invernal.
> 
> 20ºC em Sagres com nevoeiro.



Webcam - LAGOS


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2012 às 19:07)

Estremoz: depois da chuva do meio dia levantou-se vento ... toda a tarde vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2012 às 19:15)

Por aqui o céu chegou a ameaçar de tarde, e chegou a chover, mas passou a célula para Espanha. A partir daí vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Rajada máxima de 42,8 km/h. Temperatura máxima de 32,8ºC e mínima de 23,3ºC.


----------



## amando96 (1 Jun 2012 às 19:55)

Máxima de 22.8ºC e mínima de 17.4ºC, de momento 19.5ºC, a mínina se calhar ainda baixa um bocado.

Algumas pingas cheias de pó, mas só molhou o chão.

Face às máximas acima dos 30ºC nos últimos dias foi um dia muito agradável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2012 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e assim continua. A temperatura deu um tombo de ontem para hoje de 10ºC.  O levante faz estas coisas e hoje tivemos o rabo do levante todo o dia. 

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 18.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2012 às 23:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,3 ºC (15h45)
Temperatura mínima = 22,2 ºC (06h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Aguaceiros  ao meio dia; tarde muito quente, com vento moderado com rajadas fortes.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 22,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2012 às 00:53)

19,7ºC actuais com.. 84% HR. O nevoeiro está a baixar, não é comum ver-se aqui com temperaturas tão altas.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jun 2012 às 14:42)

Praias...


----------



## amando96 (2 Jun 2012 às 14:47)

Isso é em que praia?


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2012 às 23:05)

Alandroal: temperatura máxima de 29 ºC; neste momento 20 ºC. Chuviscos  entre as 17h00 e as 18h00.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jun 2012 às 23:12)

amando96 disse:


> Isso é em que praia?



Arrifana - Aljezur


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2012 às 22:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,2 ºC (16h15)
Temperatura mínima = 16,7 ºC (06h43)

Ontem (Sábado)

Temperatura máxima = 28,6 ºC (15h11)
Temperatura mínima = 19,6 ºC (01h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *16,7 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2012 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 18.5ºC
actual: 28.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2012 às 23:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (17h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 16,7 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2012 às 09:41)

Arrifana - Aljezur, pela fresquinha...


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jun 2012 às 11:43)

Agreste disse:


> Arrifana - Aljezur, pela fresquinha...
> 
> Agreste,
> Adoro a Arrifana mas já lá não vou há vários anos. Apanhei lá umas belas ondinhas. Ficava sempre com o grupo de amigos/as nas casas do meio da falesia mesmo diante da praia alugadas a uma senhora que não me lembro do nome (Josefina ou coisa assim). Disseram-me que agora está muito diferente mas nas fotos parece igual. Falaram que os preços são elevadissimos e que houve obras de alteração. Que a praia perdeu o encanto selvagem e que as casas verdadeiramente rústicas que alugavamos estão a um preço estupidamente caro. É verdade?
> Desculpem o off topic mas a primeira vez que Agreste publicou uma foto da Arrifana tive logo vontade de perguntar. Desta vez não resisti.


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2012 às 12:52)

Se a praia fosse mesmo original não tinha areia e estava cheia de rebolos como o canal, do outro lado da falésia...






http://www.praiasaljezur.com/#/canal

Preços pela exclusividade são caros mas já foram mais. Há a Pousada da Juventude e o Parque de Campismo....


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jun 2012 às 19:16)

Agreste disse:


> Se a praia fosse mesmo original não tinha areia e estava cheia de rebolos como o canal, do outro lado da falésia...
> 
> Preços pela exclusividade são caros mas já foram mais.



Fantástico  Nunca tinha visto o outro lado da praia. Obrigada pela sugestão


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2012 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia bastante quente como já seria esperado há uns dias.

Máxima: 34.0ºC 
mínima: 18.1ºC
actual: 30.6ºC


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2012 às 22:00)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Fantástico  Nunca tinha visto o outro lado da praia. Obrigada pela sugestão



Mais exclusiva só esta... mas não a deves conseguir alugar. Praia do Vale Figueiras, a seguir ao Canal indo para sul...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2012 às 23:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,3 ºC (17h03)
Temperatura mínima = 15,6 ºC (06h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *15,6 ºC* (dia 5).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2012 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

Dia de calor por cá, com a máxima a chegar aos *33,3ºC* e a mínima de *17,4ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 20,6ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Jun 2012 às 17:24)

Agreste disse:


> Mais exclusiva só esta...




Bela praia. Mas a casa .... que isolamento! Na Arrifana havia um restaurante cá em cima extraordinário que servia caldeirada de peixes vários com figado de tamboril e tudo bem regado com um vinhinho bestial 

Bom, amanhã é feriado e o chovia em Lisboa esta manhã no Campus da Justiça. Eu, ignorando tudo e todos levei sandálias e calças brancas.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2012 às 23:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,4 ºC (17h21)
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (06h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Vem aí qualquer coisa  ... com esta grande descida da pressão atmosférica. Que seja alguma *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2012 às 13:29)

Vento forte com 46.4 km/h actuais de NW. 22,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2012 às 21:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,1 ºC (14h52)
Temperatura mínima = 17,6 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Chuva miudinha pela manhã* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2012 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,5 ºC (16h02)
Temperatura mínima = 12,1 ºC (06h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *12,1 ºC* (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2012 às 16:38)

A mínima foi baixa, com 10,9ºC. Actualmente 24,0ºC com 51% HR e vento moderado a forte. Rajada máxima de 47 km/h há minutos.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2012 às 21:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,9 ºC (16h35)
Temperatura mínima = 10,6 ºC (05h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *10,6 ºC* (dia 9).


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jun 2012 às 23:11)

Boa noite,

Bom segundo as previsões parece que só o litoral Sul deverá aquecer alguma coisa durante a próxima semana.
Ainda sou do tempo em que o interior Português escaldava e mesmo aqui no interior Algarvio e junto à costa (região de Faro e afins), a temperatura custava a passar dos 27ºc de máxima, muito por culpa do vento de sudoeste. 
Resumindo aqui por estas bandas ainda tem dado um cheirinho a Verão
A nota negativa vai para o vento que se tem feito sentir durante quase todo o dia e há já vários dias seguidos, e a  temperatura do mar que ainda permanece algo baixa para a época, por volta dos 18ºc penso eu. Lá está, é o efeito das Nortadas consecutivas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2012 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui, um fim de semana de autêntico Verão, melhor do que isto não precisa.  Mas para a praia não tem estado grande coisa, só para quem gosta de comer areia. 

Noites sem serem tropicais, até não me importava se chovesse qualquer coisa já não seria a 1ªvez.

Máxima: 30.6ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 23.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2012 às 23:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,4 ºC (16h04)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 17,4 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Acentuada subida da temperatura mínima relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## stormy (11 Jun 2012 às 21:41)

Boas noites

Pela Lagoa de Santo André o fim de semana foi marcado por dias amenos mas ventosos.

Sabado:  13.6ºC / 24.3ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado de WNW.

Domingo: 19.0ºC / 25.1ºC, dia com alguma nebulosidade de manhã, após uma noite amena e com chuviscos, vento moderado de WNW á tarde.

Pelo litoral ( especialmente) o Verão é mais o trimestre JAS do que o internacionalmente adoptado JJA....especificidades do nosso clima


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2012 às 23:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,6 ºC (13h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Estamos a atravessar o típico tempo de dias frescos pela manhã, tão característicos do final da primavera no Alentejo. Hoje com alguma chuva às primeiras horas do dia  e vento na segunda metade do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2012 às 21:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,9 ºC (17h21)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (05h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2012 às 23:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,1 ºC (16h32)
Temperatura mínima = 11,6 ºC (06h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2012 às 23:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e neste momento está vendaval. 

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC
actual: 20.9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2012 às 23:35)

Boa noite,

Por cá reina a monotonia de Verão...
Máxima de *31,7ºC* e mínima de *15,6ºC*, com o vento de N/NW a chatear o dia quase todo!

À falta de motivos meteorológicos, vai-se fotografando outras coisas... http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecobcg/


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2012 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,6 ºC (15h44)
Temperatura mínima = 12,0 ºC (05h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2012 às 11:21)

Neste momento céu limpo com 21,1ºC e 53% HR. Vento fraco a moderado de NW. Mínima de 12,8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2012 às 00:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima (ontem) = 28,7 ºC (16h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2012 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente. Mais uma vez o IM a meter água na máxima para Faro, máxima prevista de 27ºC e a máxima registada foi de 32.4ºC segundo o site Ogimet, mais de 5ºC é mesmo anedótico e previsão feita no próprio dia.

Foreca previa para hoje 32ºC mais certinho não podia ser, enfim mais uma vez o Foreca a bater o IM, nem vale a pena seguir o IM quando ontem tinha 32ºC de máxima e hoje metem 27ºC sem lógica nenhuma. 

Máxima: 33.2ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC
actual: 26.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2012 às 21:48)

Alandroal: temperatura máxima de 29,5 ºC; temperatura actual de 23,5 ºC.

Este tempo, com vento do quadrante norte e céu parcialmente nublado, modera as temperaturas no Alentejo e faz subir as temperaturas no Algarve.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jun 2012 às 22:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia quente. Mais uma vez o IM a meter água na máxima para Faro, máxima prevista de 27ºC e a máxima registada foi de 32.4ºC segundo o site Ogimet, mais de 5ºC é mesmo anedótico e previsão feita no próprio dia.
> 
> Foreca previa para hoje 32ºC mais certinho não podia ser, enfim mais uma vez o Foreca a bater o IM, nem vale a pena seguir o IM quando ontem tinha 32ºC de máxima e hoje metem 27ºC sem lógica nenhuma.
> 
> ...



Para ontem previam mais de 30ºC (penso que 32ºC mas não tenho a certeza) e a máxima ficou-se pelos 28ºC, o IM mesmo mal em Faro...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2012 às 20:20)

Dia de vento moderado a forte com rajada máxima de 45,4 km/h pelas 15:24. Máxima de 26,4ºC (14:42) e mínima de 15,4ºC (5:36). Actual de 22,9ºC com 62% de HR.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2012 às 22:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 16,0 ºC (06h16)
Temperatura mínima (ontem) = 15,6 (04h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Mais dois dias com a temperatura máxima inferior a 30 ºC.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2012 às 23:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,3 ºC (17h20) *Nem dá para aquecer de jeito *
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jun 2012 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Isto hoje está fresquinho (pelo menos para já!).
Os 17,8ºC que estão, juntamente com o vento moderado de NNW, dão uma sensação bem fresca...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2012 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 25.7ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC
actual: 21.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2012 às 21:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,6 ºC (16h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2012 às 23:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,5 ºC (16h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2012 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

As primeiras horas do Verão chegaram acompanhadas de chuva. Acumulou *1,4mm *no Sitio das Fontes e neste momento o céu está muito nublado e a ameaçar mais algumas pingas.

A mínima da noite foi de *18,9ºC* e sigo neste momento com 19,4ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jun 2012 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Fui apanhado de surpresa com este início de Verão algo chuvoso.
Confesso que não tenho seguido o fórum nestes últimos dias, talvez seja esse o truque...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2012 às 12:09)

Boas, aqui ainda molhou o chão e nada mais.  Sigo com céu nublado e 22.8ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Jun 2012 às 12:29)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui apenas burrifos... nem deu para molhar o chão!!

Tempo abafado e nublado neste momento!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2012 às 22:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,7 ºC (17h36)
Temperatura mínima = 17,0 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Alguma precipitação  ao final da madrugada/início da manhã. *

*Chega o verão e, naturalmente, a previsão das primeiras canículas para a próxima semana, com temperatura a aproximar-se dos 35 ºC.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2012 às 23:06)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde já foi de céu pouco nublado e sol.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC
actual: 21.9ºC

A canícula já chegou e veio de noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2012 às 12:55)

Visto que estamos no Verão e prever temperaturas para Faro todos os anos no Verão é uma dor de cabeça. Vamos ver quem tem mais credibilidade nas suas previsões será o IM ou o Foreca?

Faro (hoje)

Máxima (IM): 27ºC
Máxima (Foreca): 32ºC

Neste momento, céu limpo e sigo com 25.4ºC.


----------



## rozzo (22 Jun 2012 às 14:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Visto que estamos no Verão e prever temperaturas para Faro todos os anos no Verão é uma dor de cabeça. Vamos ver quem tem mais credibilidade nas suas previsões será o IM ou o Foreca?
> 
> Faro (hoje)
> 
> ...



É realmente difícial a previsão para a estação de Faro (aeroporto) e há muitas vezes erros crassos do IM em relação a isso, não há qualquer dúvida, mas há também um "vício" de só se reparar nos casos "interessantes".

Eu ontem reparei que a previsão do Foreca para Faro de máxima era muito alta, uns 33º ou 35º, não me lembro qual o valor exactamente, e a máxima foi de 25º. Portanto um erro colossal, certamente a previsão do IM esteve perto da realidade.

Não é errado apontar as falhas dos previsores do IM quando são flagrantes, mas também convém fazer uma análise imparcial, e não só nos dias que interessam... E dizer facilmente que a previsão automática do Foreca é melhor etc etc, porque tenho sérias dúvidas que numa análise objectiva (e não estas subjectivas que fazemos com a nossa memória selectiva) isso seja realmente verdade..


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Jun 2012 às 14:36)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva hoje, 33,8º de maxima, as proximas jornadas
candendes en Espanha i Portugal, valle do Guadiana i Chanza en
Huelva, Badajoz, Alenteixo, y pontos do Algarve mais
de 40ºc, incluso 42º..

*www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com*

Ate pronto


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2012 às 19:00)

rozzo disse:


> É realmente difícial a previsão para a estação de Faro (aeroporto) e há muitas vezes erros crassos do IM em relação a isso, não há qualquer dúvida, mas há também um "vício" de só se reparar nos casos "interessantes".
> 
> Eu ontem reparei que a previsão do Foreca para Faro de máxima era muito alta, uns 33º ou 35º, não me lembro qual o valor exactamente, e a máxima foi de 25º. Portanto um erro colossal, certamente a previsão do IM esteve perto da realidade.
> 
> Não é errado apontar as falhas dos previsores do IM quando são flagrantes, mas também convém fazer uma análise imparcial, e não só nos dias que interessam... E dizer facilmente que a previsão automática do Foreca é melhor etc etc, porque tenho sérias dúvidas que numa análise objectiva (e não estas subjectivas que fazemos com a nossa memória selectiva) isso seja realmente verdade..



Rozzo, totalmente de acordo contigo. Aliás o que eu pretendo, sendo o Verão uma estação que tem dias que é complicadissimo fazer a previsão para Faro. O que eu vou fazer é comparar as máximas registadas em Faro e as máximas previstas pelo IM e pelo Foreca no próprio dia. Tenho a certeza que o IM apesar de errar às vezes em condições mais estranhas, será muito mais certeiro do que o Foreca. Fazer comparações e tirar uma conclusão objectiva e construtiva e não numa de criticar só por criticar e ver os casos que nos interessam.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2012 às 19:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,0 ºC (17h07)
Temperatura mínima = 11,7 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2012 às 22:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vendaval nesta altura.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC
actual: 26.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2012 às 14:49)

Alandroal: 34,0 ºC por agora ...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2012 às 15:08)

Por cá a temperatura vai nos 31,7ºC. Está a prometer para os próximos dias. Mínima de 11,3ºC, o que faz uma amplitude térmica de 20,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2012 às 17:35)

​


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2012 às 17:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Visto que estamos no Verão e prever temperaturas para Faro todos os anos no Verão é uma dor de cabeça. Vamos ver quem tem mais credibilidade nas suas previsões será o IM ou o Foreca?
> 
> Faro (hoje)
> 
> ...



Ontem, a máxima em Faro foi de 30.1ºC segundo o IM.

Diferenças em relação às máximas previstas:

IM: +3.1ºC em relação à máxima prevista
Foreca: -1.9ºC em relação à máxima prevista

Foreca mais perto da realidade do que o IM, erro de 3ºC no próprio dia é grave, até 2ºC ainda tolera-se mais de 2ºC é erro grave.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2012 às 17:53)

Para hoje:

Máxima (IM): 28ºC 
Máxima (Foreca): 32ºC 

Hoje, vão errar novamente porque o vento está de oeste e estão 28ºC basta haver a rotação de vento e a temperatura dispara, que o Alentejo já tem mais calorzinho.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2012 às 17:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ontem, a máxima em Faro foi de 30.1ºC segundo o IM.
> 
> Diferenças em relação às máximas previstas:
> 
> ...



Acontece, a meteorologia tem destas coisas como o caso da Temperatura. Telefona para o IM e dizes para terem mais cuidado para a próxima. As previsões de Sol, Chuva,Neve essas sim, se errarem são mais graves.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2012 às 15:11)

E aí vem o calor... 36,1ºC actuais com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte. (27 km/h actuais)

Mínima de 15,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2012 às 15:17)

A Amareleja,era estação da rede do IM...com a temperatura mais alta 38.1ºC ,pelas 14h...(13h UTC ).


----------



## pax_julia (24 Jun 2012 às 17:04)

Atingi perto das 16h os 39ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2012 às 17:16)

Temperatura às 16h00:

Amareleja – 40,6 ºC
Viana do Alentejo – 40,3 ºC
Elvas – 39,2 ºC
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) – 39,0 ºC
Portel (Oriola) – 38,6 ºC
Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 38,6 ºC

Fonte: IM


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2012 às 17:22)

36,6ºC actuais por aqui, máxima de 36,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2012 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e poeira no céu. 

Máxima: 32.6ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC
actual: 26.5ºC

Algumas temperaturas máximas pelo Algarve:

Tavira - 36.2ºC 
Lagoa - Sítio das Fontes - 35.6ºC 
Monchique - 34.4ºC 
Benafim - Alto fica - 33.9ºC 
Santa Bárbara de Nexe - 33.9ºC 
Olhão - 32.6ºC 
Almancil - 32.1ºC 
Vilamoura - 30.4ºC
Sagres - 29.3ºC (segundo Ogimet) 
Faro(Aeroporto) - 29.2ºC (segundo Ogimet)


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2012 às 23:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,2 ºC (17h31) 

Ontem (Sábado):

Temperatura mínima = 12,6 ºC (03h28) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Chegaram os golpes de calor de alguns dias, típicos do fim da primavera/início do verão (Junho); depois tudo volta ao normal para a época do ano ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *36,2 ºC* (dia 24); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## amando96 (24 Jun 2012 às 23:54)

Aqui a máxima roçou os 36ºC, por agora 31ºC e 29ºC dentro de casa


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2012 às 01:01)

Vento de Nordeste que não pode falhar nestes dias de calor, que aumentou a temperatura por 3ºC. 29,7ºC com vento moderado, máximo de 40 km/h.

Neste entretanto, o WU desactiva-me a estação pela milésima vez apenas porque tenho temperaturas mais elevadas comparado à serra por exemplo. E-mails não resolvem o assunto, já farta.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

Noite tropical por cá, com a mínima a não baixar dos *23,6ºC*.

Neste momento, apesar do céu muito nublado, sigo já com* 31,1ºC *no Sítio das Fontes, com vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2012 às 12:17)

Vai aquecendo bem por aqui... *37,4ºC* neste momento


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2012 às 13:36)

Hoje a Amareleja vai mais calma que o costume. 
Segundo o mapa de observação do IM, leva 34ºC apenas...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2012 às 14:01)

A inversão térmica fez com que o IM ficasse com 27ºC de mínima enquanto eu a uma altitude mais baixa com 21,9ºC. 

Actualmente 36,5ºC e 13% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2012 às 14:53)

Estremoz: 36,7 ºC !!!! Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

*Temperaturas máximas absolutas em Estremoz para Junho*

2012 = 36,7 ºC (até agora ...)
2011 = 37,1 ºC
2010 = 36,9 ºC
2009 = 37,6 ºC
2008 = 37,6 ºC
2007 = 32,1 ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2012 às 15:43)

Penso que ontem, pela primeira vez este ano, houve estações oficiais a superar os 40ºC.

Elas foram:

41,6ºC - Amareleja
41,5ºC - Viana do Alentejo
41,2ºC - Reguengos, S.Pedro do Corval
40,3ºC - Elvas
40,2ºC - Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha
40,0ºC - Mértola


----------



## DRC (25 Jun 2012 às 16:40)

Muito calor pelo Alentejo. 
Ás 14h UTC estavam:
> *40,4ºC* em Castro Verde, N. Corvo
> *40,6ºC* em Portel, Oriola
> *40,7ºC* em Viana do Alentejo
> *40,8ºC* na Amareleja


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2012 às 17:21)

16h:

Viana do Alentejo 42,0ºC
Reguengos 41,8ºC
Amareleja 41,4ºC
Portel 41,3ºC
Alvalade 40,9ºC
Mértola 40,8ºC
Alvega 40,7ºC
Castro Verde 40,6ºC
Beja 40,5ºC
Almodôvar 40,2ºC
Elvas 40,0ºC


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2012 às 22:48)

Esta noite tem tudo para ser impossível de achar um sono descansado. Manter a temperatura do quarto abaixo dos 22ºC... 

O dia foi poeirento, como se estivéssemos no sahel...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2012 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,5 ºC (15h08) 
Temperatura mínima = 21,7 ºC (03h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Tempo abrasador, com céu muito nublado ao longo de quase todo o dia.* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *37,5 ºC* (dia 25); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2012 às 23:54)

Mais parece que vivo no sol  Temperatura em... _subida_ lenta, 31,7ºC e 29% HR com vento fraco do quadrante leste.

Máxima e recorde de *39,1ºC*.


----------



## pax_julia (26 Jun 2012 às 01:48)

dia insuportavel em Beja city. Max 41 graus as 16:30h. Por agora os grilinhos tao em ala, noite barulhenta, continuo nos 26 graus. Muita poeira no ar. ABAFADO!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2012 às 14:29)

39,1ºC actuais com mínima de 28,5ºC! Máxima de 39,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## amando96 (26 Jun 2012 às 14:49)

Agreste disse:


> abaixo dos 22ºC...



Muito fraco  aqui quase não baixou dos 29ºC

por agora 33.7ºC na rua, mas com vento, até se aguenta.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jun 2012 às 15:35)

V.R.S.A.

Max até agora: 35.1ºC

Sigo com 33.2ºC

Ceu encoberto. O tempo está completamente pastoso!! Vento fraco de SE...

Ai se agora o vento virasse de NORTE!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2012 às 15:46)

Eis que atinjo os *40,0ºC*.  Vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2012 às 16:27)

]ToRnAdO[;331877 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Max até agora: 35.1ºC
> 
> ...



Aqui continua na mesma como a lesma. Sigo com 32.1ºC desde das 11 horas que tem estado assim. 

Se virasse para norte passavamos a frango do churrasco.  Lá para 5ªfeira logo assamos bem.


----------



## pax_julia (26 Jun 2012 às 17:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui continua na mesma como a lesma. Sigo com 32.1ºC desde das 11 horas que tem estado assim.
> 
> Se virasse para norte passavamos a frango do churrasco.  Lá para 5ªfeira logo assamos bem.



Podes crer. Aqui plo Baixo Alentejo rondamos os 39 e muitos e alguns locais ja bateram os 40ºC.

Eu, neste momento 17h tenho 39,8ºC, ontem estava um grau (mais coisa, menos coisa) acima  hehe

Muita Poeira


----------



## pax_julia (26 Jun 2012 às 17:33)

eis que passo a barreira dos 40, e continua a subir. nao ha sol! nao ha vento! ta um tempo esquisito...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Jun 2012 às 18:00)

Brutal este calor 

O céu está branco e o ar simplesmente irrespirável. Tenho umas plantas em vasos na varanda e fui dar com elas completamente murchas... pu-las dentro de casa mas suspeito bem que não se safam 

Uma nota também para as mínimas muito altas. Por volta da meia noite ainda tinha cerca de 30ºC...


----------



## pax_julia (26 Jun 2012 às 18:05)

falo que nao ha vento e eis que aparece. sopra d este/sueste. abrasador. a temperatura continua a subir. as 18h tinha 40,8°C


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2012 às 18:56)

Estremoz: máxima de 39,3 ºC, com vento moderado de sudoeste e céu muito nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jun 2012 às 19:12)

Apenas 13 estações abaixo dos 30ºC às 18h segundo o IM, mas 4 delas estão no  "gelado" Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2012 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e um calor de ananases. 

Máxima: 33.8ºC
mínima: 24.6ºC
actual: 28.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2012 às 21:05)

Boas,

A máxima de hoje não passou dos *34,8ºC*. Culpa do ventinho de SE que se fez sentir durante todo o dia. Lá para o final da semana, quando o vento rodar para N e trouxer o calor instalado no Alentejo, aí sim... isto vai torrar... por agora, calor (mas nada comparado às temperaturas dos restantes locais de Portugal) e o Sueste a vir finalmente aquecer um pouco da água do mar, que tem estado bem geladinha...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2012 às 21:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 39,3 ºC (15h10) 
Temperatura mínima = 25,4 ºC (05h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 33,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*A temperatura mínima nesta noite não deve descer dos 28/29 ºC, devido à intensa calima que se faz sentir. Manhã teremos o dia mais quente do ano até agora.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *39,3 ºC* (dia 26); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2012 às 22:46)

Boas noites... *35,3ºC* actuais, com máxima de *40,1ºC*, que é o recorde do ano. Esta mínima hoje com vento de SE deve ser bonita deve


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2012 às 22:57)

Olha quem chegou esta noite, o vento de norte embora fraco ele já está cá.  Afinal, está a descer com norte 26.0ºC.


----------



## talingas (27 Jun 2012 às 04:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas noites... *35,3ºC* actuais, com máxima de *40,1ºC*, que é o recorde do ano. Esta mínima hoje com vento de SE deve ser bonita deve



Incrível, em Portalegre nem de noite se descansa deste calor infernal. As mínimas aqui são muito altas.. Actualmente cerca de 28ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jun 2012 às 11:17)

Boas,

Aqui tive uma min de 22.3ºC durante esta madrugada, mas uma sensação termica horrivel!!

Humidade a tocar nos 75% durante a madrugada!

 Neste momento a temperatura já escala! 29.0ºC e vento fraco de SE...

Ontem: Inicio de noite muito quente - foi quase impossivel dormir, não so pela temperatura, mas tambem por causa dos mosquitos que me comiam vivo!!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2012 às 11:23)

Estremoz: temperatura mínima de 27,0 ºC; por agora segue acima dos 35 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2012 às 15:17)

talingas disse:


> Incrível, em Portalegre nem de noite se descansa deste calor infernal. As mínimas aqui são muito altas.. Actualmente cerca de 28ºC.



No entanto aqui na zona sul da cidade a mínima acabou por ser de 26,5ºC. Mas mal se consegue dormir mesmo assim 
Actualmente vento moderado a forte do quadrante sul, 34,1ºC e 32% HR. A quantidade de poeira é impressionante, até limita a visibilidade a mais de ~10km.


----------



## amando96 (27 Jun 2012 às 15:55)

por agora 34.7ºC, e a história da poeira é a mesma, montanhas a 3km estão meio deslavadas/pálidas com tanta areia na frente.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2012 às 16:17)

Por aqui o dia tem sido mais "fresco" do que ontem, com a máxima a não passar dos 32,6ºC (para já...). A mínima da noite foi de *19,4ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 30,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de S.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2012 às 23:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,3 ºC (14h15) 
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 27,0 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Temperatura mínima de 27,0 ºC na noite passada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 26); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jun 2012 às 18:40)

curioso apenas a boia de faro dar 20 graus de temperatura de água e no aemet dar 26 para ayamonte acho que isso é quente de mais


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2012 às 19:48)

A temperatura disparou na última hora. A rotação do vento para NW, Faro às 19 h tinha 32ºC. Tavira tem neste momento 34ºC. Eu tenho 32.5ºC.

Amanhã, não tem lógica a máxima do IM para Faro de 26ºC em que o vento é predominantemente de noroeste.  O IM leva claramente vantagem sobre o Foreca, mas em situações de NW algo não está bem e amanhã aposto que o IM vai colocar uma máxima de 31ºC para Faro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2012 às 22:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor ao fim do dia. 

Máxima: 32.8ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC
actual: 24.8ºC

Já levo 4 noites tropicais seguidas. 

Nunca mais acaba as noites tropicais e o calor. Quero fresquinho.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2012 às 22:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,3 ºC (16h04) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,0 ºC (05h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Notável descida de temperatura, especialmente da mínima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 26); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2012 às 22:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,8 ºC (16h13) 
Temperatura mínima = 14,2 ºC (06h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Mais um dia com descida moderada da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 26); Temp. mínima = 10,6 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2012 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
actual: 20.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2012 às 01:14)

Já em Julho falando ainda de Junho ... A noite de 29 para 30 foi relativamente fresca com a temperatura a baixar até aos 13 ºC; esta noite segue nos 15 ºC (Alandroal).

Agora passamos para o Seguimento Sul mas no tópico de Julho ...


----------

